# Help id old driftbreaker model



## mike2me (Oct 26, 2016)

hello and thanks for reading this, ive got an older driftbreaker i picked up from a friend. at some point in time this machine was painted and many of the tags and stickers are missing so this is what i know (or believe to be true)Main goal is to figure out the model so i can find parts.

PICS TO FOLLOW (when i figure it out..)
Photo in my profile garage

craftsman driftbreaker red/white
2 stage
14" impeller
24" auger (blade actual size), size of body out/out measures 25.75"
??? HP

tecumseh motor-4 cycle short block horizontal
SBH-351A (5009F)
code: 143-766162 ser 02360

Im looking to fix this before the snow flies thats why im hoping someone can help me id with a model number(need parts). The machine runs, but could use some tlc (new carb/rebuild, muffler, electric starter if i can find one for a reasonable price)


----------



## mike2me (Oct 26, 2016)

Does anyone know a good place to find a carburetor for this motor, Im having no trouble finding engine internals but i cant seem to find the correct carb or muffler for this motor from the common google sources like jackssmallengines or tecumsehpartsstore.

Im currently looking but if anyone has a go to source while i continue browse that would be appreciated


----------



## mike2me (Oct 26, 2016)

Idk of any of this information is useful or if anyone knows of a proper source to look it up but i may have found the model number 536918400.

I did not find this from my snow blower but by finding a similar model online. I'm curious if anyone can confirm or negate my assumption, any input is helpful, i know nothing about this.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rs/1064-older-drift-breaker-536-918400-a.html


You can find replacement carbs on ebay cheap... China repops them still. Much better than trying to save a crapped up old one. You need to verify the Engine HP though...... I would guess that one is a 7 HP?

CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 26 INCH SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536918400 | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## mike2me (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you I found a carb and muffler, for a very good price.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Glad you were able to figure it out. Are you sure the engine number wasnt 143- 7661*5*2? I'm not seeing a -7661*6*2
Craftsman Cross Reference


----------



## mike2me (Oct 26, 2016)

It easily could be the majority of the numbers were very hard to read, im still trying to figure out what i can about this to help find parts, so any info helps, thanks. That cross reference guide was extremely helpful to help find the motor parts i need thank you very much.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I assume it looks similar to the one on the right except for being a 3 stage:



I should have a manual that can help you out. I don't think I have for that exact machine but a number of models are virtually identical except for color and minor items. Send me a PM with your email and I'll try to get something out this weekend.


Paul


PS unless you have one with the bronze bushings on the auger and axel, you may want to check out the thread I did on converting to roller bearings. I've done a number of similar machines to the one I've noted.


----------



## mike2me (Oct 26, 2016)

now that you mention it i checked and i do have brass bearings on mine. Any chance you know of a place to get a set of wheels, i need atleast one rim.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

mike2me said:


> now that you mention it i checked and i do have brass bearings on mine. Any chance you know of a place to get a set of wheels, i need atleast one rim.



That's good you have the bronze bushings, they're not easy to find the clamshells that hold them in (if not impossible). You can get new bushings but not the clamshells except from a salvage machine if you can find them. On wheels, I've bought a couple of units minus engines just for parts or there's a place that does repairs that occasionally has one with suitable wheels. Put the word out at those local shops, see what they have.
I do have a pdf of the manual for a 536.918300 which is a 7 hp 2 stage that would cover most everything you'd need except it doesn't show the 3d stage parts, but that's pretty much self-explanatory. If you want it, send me an email address. It's about 2.5 mb in size.


Paul


----------

